# Gomez hits for the Cycle



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Is this guy fun to watch or what?Young player making mistakes here and there,but the Twins sure look like they got the right guy in the Johann trade. :beer: :beer:

Tori who :huh:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ya and winning 13-1 ain't bad either. Kind of fun watching them score runs!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Tori who :huh:


How is good ol' Tori doing these days?

The season is so young yet, sure hope they can hold on and continue to improve...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Tori is hitting .305 5 hrs 29 Rbi's. He is having a good year.

But I like gomez......He is going to be fun to watch for 1/2 the price of hunter.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Very exciting player to watch and he has some wheels also. Last nights game was awesome!!!


----------

